# Bull Red @ Holly Beach, LA.



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

Fished yesterday from Sabine Pass to Calcasieu and finally ended up at Holly Beach, LA. Got three rods out and got all out to the 2nd gut in the surf. Mid afternoon, one reel starts singing, and after a rumble in the surf, pulled a 38", 25lb bull redfish out on a 4" Gulp! shrimp in natural. First oversize I've ever kept!

Once I figure out how to resize high res pics, they will be attached!


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay here is the resized pic!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great lookin fish, congrats.....Like the hat.


----------



## Tequila Gold (Dec 3, 2004)

That's a nice fish. Good thing you killed it.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Tequila Gold said:


> That's a nice fish. Good thing you killed it.


nice red... tequila is just jealous.


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great catch!! you going to mount it? she'll make some good BBQ half shells too!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Hey Goldie bad form leave the man alone. Good way to get yourself a nice red.
Rick


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Tequila Gold said:


> That's a nice fish. Good thing you _killed it_.




uhhhhmmmmmm, yeah.......................it's much easier to *EAT* em that way!:dance:

Otherwise they splash all the grease outta the fryer when ya drop em in!!

DUH!!!!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats on the nice red! Is that a Tequila Sunrise I see...LOL


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, sorry, got kinda caught up in the sucking vortex of stupidity and forgot to say:

_Congrats! Great fish and alot of fun to catch too!_


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What does Holly Beach look like after Rita? I heard that all those beach shacks were blown down. I did not know the highway had re-opened. Not much between the beach and the marsh there!


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

I do not have any frame of reference of what it looked like before but the beach is smooth and flat, and the surf and guts are really pretty shallow. I've caught reds of the beach in April, Oct, Nov and this one in Feb. The Holly Beach community is still recovering, several new construction projects, but I am told that unless grandfathered restrictions have been put in place that are driving folks to expendable car ports and removeable RVs as well as a minimum of three lots for a septic system, etc. Beach erosion seems greater west of Holly Beach in vicinity of Constance Beach. LA 27 east to Cameron is open and fine, so is LA 82 west to Sabine. Only one or two mom & pop places for bait in Holly Beach, unless you pick it up in Hackberry or Cameron. I've had good luck with artificials and top water as well as netted crab. I make sure I am topped off with fuel before I get down there. Diesel at Johnson Bayou was 20 cents/gallon higher then up along I-10 or even in Hackberry. Regardless even a bad day fishing is better than a good day working!


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

That is a nice fish, that will make some good eating on the halfshell right there.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

nice fish, thanks for report. love to see any report out of hackberry area.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

God catch, and on a gulp. I have always had to use cut bait. By the way, the bigger they get, the more they taste like chicken!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You have a tag for a reason. Doesn't always have to go on the wall. Nice fish. He'll eat good.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

For those who have not fished in La, you don't need a tag, You are allowed one fish over 27" per day. I know people who fish the area and they tell me it is hard to catch a slot fish in the surf.

nice fish
good luck
Mo


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice catch. I bet it put up a heck of a fight.

I'm afraid to ever put up a picture of a fishing day in fear that dumb arses like some of the above will spat off things they don't know about and ruin my day.

Guys, this man went out there and caught this fish within the law, or he probably wouldn't have posted the picture, and then gets ripped apart for keeping it.

Congratulate him.

I'm keeping a list on paper of all the people who point out "things" about other people's catches and waiting for them to post up a report so that I can bad mouth them.
Oh wait, they probably won't ever post a report since the are too busy being the cyper police.

Once again, congratulations FFU.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

triple f said:


> Oh, sorry, got kinda caught up in the sucking vortex of stupidity and forgot to say:
> 
> _Congrats! Great fish and alot of fun to catch too!_


That is funny. Oh and BTW great catch.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Excellent catch.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pic ! La. has a plently of bulls and thats a small one.. He let the 50 inchers go... LOL

And what is better is when you catch one in a yak in a shallow marsh..

AIEEE

Enjoy


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats on a nice bull red...it'll stink grease like the rest of them...don't let the Int. police ruin your day..looks like he caught a bunch of bull reds himself based on his comments.


----------

